# Healthy puppy only eats once a day..



## Macee s mom (May 3, 2013)

I know gone supposed to feed a puppy 3 times a day but macee will only eat once. Sometimes morning sometimes night never lunch. I give her a handful each meal (I have small hands). 
She poops twice a day most days I don't know how because she really doesn't eat much. 
Is it bad she is eating only once and no where close to a full cup a day. My vet just said to try purina or another cheap food but I really want her on a good one. Right now she is on blue buffalo I'm going to try wellness next :/
She has tons of energy but It has gotten really bad where she barely eats and it's concerning me 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

If she's otherwise healthy, I wouldn't worry about it. You can always try feeding the food as training treats.


----------



## megs2219 (Feb 23, 2013)

I would give her more food at the time she does eat (just as long as the total for the day isn't more than she's supposed to have in a day). I don't think there is anything wrong if she eats it all in one sitting if that's what she prefers. Some dogs just have different appetites. My dog will nibble a little bit during the day and then chow down at night after dinner has been served (I think he's hedging his bets hoping for table scraps). So he probably eats 80-90% of his kibbles at night. I just leave my dogs food down all day so he has access to it whenever, but he only gets 1 cup a day total. When he wants to eat it is fine. I usually give him 1/2 c in the morning and another 1/2 c in the evening but usually that first 1/2 c is mostly still there. 
I would also suggest trying some other premium dog foods to see if one is more her taste. There are lots of good ones, the ones you mentioned are good. You could also try wet food and see if that is something she'd do better with. I wouldn't worry too much as long as she's not un-healthy skinny (the vet can tell you that) but I know the feeling about worrying if he/she is eating enough


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

My dog eats twice a day, and usually eats more in the evening. I give him 1c each meal, so in the mornings, if he doesn't finish I'll pick it up but leave the food in it. I'll give it to him again in the evening and put another 1c in it. He usually finishes it all then. Keep her on the good foods, she'll eat less because there's more in the food so she doesn't need as much. The amount she eats may not match the amount stated on the bag. Use one of those food calculators to figure out if she's getting enough from the amount she's eating.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Be consistent with the food and take it away. Usually, the response is pretty immediate. You want them eating more than once a day. As long as its eating and the energy levels are fine, it shouldn't be a problem. You can always discuss it with your vet if it seems like there's a medical issue.


----------

